# can i use tea tree oil?



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has ever used tea tree oil in their tanks i heard it makes the water smell alot better (for like water fountains and stuff) but i have never heard of anybody using it in fish tanks. i have heard of people putting tea leaves or even bags in the water to make the water darker.whatya think??? whats the best substitute?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't: it's oil, and oil doesn't belong in a fish tank, no matter what type of oil it is (because it reduces or even eliminates gas exchange at the surface, depriving your fish of oxygen...)

Also don't use tea in your tank(s): it contains lots of substances that are harmful to fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> i was wondering if anyone has ever used tea tree oil in their tanks i heard it makes the water smell alot better (for like water fountains and stuff) but i have never heard of anybody using it in fish tanks.


 No, don't put Tea Tree Oil in your aquarium. Although quantified in solution, it is sold as a medication because at a certain concentration, it acts as a wide spectrum biocide, at a slightly higher concentration it will kill your fish.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for the replies.my real problem is i just moved one of my tanks into my bedroom and i need something that will keep the smell to a minumum i have an air cleaner and dehumidifier. what else can i use to help?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

a clean, properly maintained tank shouldnt smell bad.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhaha said:


> thanks for the replies.my real problem is i just moved one of my tanks into my bedroom and i need something that will keep the smell to a minumum i have an air cleaner and dehumidifier. what else can i use to help?


 Incense works fine: only downside is that it makes your house smell like a Buddhist shrine








But it's safe to use in a room with fish tanks...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What does your water smell like? All my tanks have a earthy soil smell but thats normal.


----------

